# Online Pet Pharmacy Recommendation?



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

So my Boston Terrier Winston has been diagnosed with a grade 4 heart murmur, and he's been put on two medications. I need a cheaper way to get them, because at the moment, from the vet, they're $100 a month. hahahahahahahahha ha. ha. *starts raiding coins under the couch* I've heard awful things about 1-800 Pet meds, but does anyone have any recommendations for other sites that I could get them from?


And- Obligatory puppy picture


----------



## Lovemybetta11 (Mar 21, 2015)

Omigoshadorable!!!!! He's so handsome! Sorry, no recommendations, but I just had to say how cute he is, good luck!


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you!! He's my baby. Currently snoring under the blankets even though it's the middle of summer.


----------

